# Không chỉ tốt cho sức khỏe, chuối xanh còn có tác dụng này khiến ai cũng bất ngờ



## nusy (3/6/18)

Không chỉ biết đến với tác dụng tốt cho sức khỏe, chuối xanh còn có những tác dụng bất ngờ khác khiến ai cũng phải tròn xoe mắt vì ngạc nhiên.

*Trị nám nhờ chuối xanh*
Điều trị nám luôn là vấn đề của nhiều chị em, nám là dấu hiệu lão hóa của da vì vậy chị em có thể tận dụng để khắc phục nám da cho mình. Hãy tự chế mặt nạ chuối xanh này bởi chúng có khả năng ức chế sự phát triển của sắc tố melanin gây nám và tàn nhang, da bị sám xịt giúp dưỡng da từ sâu bên trong, đồng thời cũng ngăn ngừa làn da lão hóa và khắc phục các nếp nhăn trên da hiệu quả.



​
Các bước tiến hành:

Làm sạch chuối xanh và cho vào máy xay sinh tố cùng với 3 thìa sữa chua không đường, cùng 1 đến 2 thìa nước cốt chanh để xay mịn.

Lấy hỗn hợp này thoa lên vùng da có nám sử dụng đầu ngón tay massage nhẹ nhàng để dưỡng chất thẩm thấu vào da tốt hơn.

Để mặt nạ chuối trên da khoảng 15 đến 20 phút thì rửa sạch, mỗi tuần bạn nên áp dụng 3 lần để phát huy được hiệu quả.

*Trị mụn bằng chuối xanh*
Phương pháp này dùng cho các loại mụn trong đó có cả mụn thịt nữa nhé! Với khả năng kháng khuẩn, chống viêm cao của chuối xanh, khi kết hợp cùng mật ong và muối sẽ càng làm tăng tốc độ làm đẹp Ngoài ra, bạn áp dụng cả khi da bị sẹo thâm cũng rất tốt.

Đầu tiên, bạn rửa sạch 1 quả chuối, gọt hết vỏ rồi xay nhuyễn, đem trộn cùng 1 thìa nhỏ mật ong và 1 chút muối tạo thành hỗn hợp.

Làm sạch da với sữa rửa mặt để loại bỏ phần nào bụi bẩn và cặn nhờn tích tụ cả ngày. Tốt hơn hết, bạn nên xông hơi với nước nhằm giúp lỗ chân lông giãn nở, đẩy mụn trồi lên.

Tiếp theo, bạn đắp hỗn hợp lên, giữ nguyên khoảng 25 – 30 phút thì rửa lại với nước. Áp dụng 3 lần 1 tuần để có hiệu quả tốt nhất.

*Giảm cân bằng chuối xanh*
Bên cạnh việc làm đẹp da bằng chuối xanh thì chúng còn có công dụng giảm cân nhanh chóng, mỗi ngày có thể ăn chuối thay cho bữa trưa và buổi tối nó sẽ giúp cho chị em xuống cân lấy lại vóc dáng nhanh chóng.

Các bước tiến hành:

Công việc rất đơn giản bạn chỉ cần rửa sạch chuối làm đủ theo nhu cầu ăn của bạn và gia đình.

Sau đó đem chuối luộc chín và đợi chúng nguội bớt thì bóc vỏ và ăn trực tiếp luôn, nên chấm kèm gia vị sẽ giúp bạn ngon miệng hơn.

Ăn chuối thay cho bữa trưa và tối sẽ giúp cho chị em xuống cân nhanh chóng có thể giảm được 3 đến 4kg trong tuần.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

